

This Startup’s on a Mission to Save Us from Seedy Debt Collectors - osamet67
http://www.wired.com/2014/08/trueaccord

======
johncole
Read the NY Times article a week or two ago that was up here on HN. This seems
like a much more productive way to approach people that owe money.

